# Faire baisser la température interne de votre PowerMac !



## macinside (4 Janvier 2004)

OWC, un revendeur américaine nous explique comment faire baisser la température interne des PowerMac G4 MDD, et donc diminuer le bruit ! je viens d'essayer sur mon Bi-867, la température a baisser en moyenne de 15°c !, pour info, CHUD ce trouve sur le 4 em cd de Panther 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





une fois installer direction les préférences systeme et cliquer sur Hardware, puis vous avez juste a sélectionner Power : Nap






attention il faut le faire a chaque démarrage


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2004)

Euh et pas de contre indications ?
Je peux le faire sur mon PM aussi ?
Pas de baisse de performance ?


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

apparemment non


----------



## BioSS (6 Janvier 2004)

JE suis perplexe... A part des objets physiques, concrets, matériels, comment un objet logiciel, fictif, informatique, est-il capable de réduire la température ? A part désactiver certaines fonctions et réduire la fréquence processeur, heu... (ce qui aboutit à une baisse de perf comme disait jaipastoutkompri)


----------



## maousse (6 Janvier 2004)

Nap, c'est la fonction qui permet de réduire la fréquence processeur quand ça n'est pas utile qu'elle soit au maximum (comme sur un portable). ça chauffe donc moins, et ça se réveille quand il y a besoin de perfs.


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2004)

je confirme, en faisait juste du itunes ça tourne a 45°c, sinon dés que je lance Halo ça grimpe vite a 58°c


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2004)

Bon je confirme aussi... d'habitude je suis aux alentours de 45-50 ° et là c'est entre 31 et 36 °.


----------



## philverbeke (6 Janvier 2004)

et vos ventilos sont moins bruyants grâce à cela ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2004)

mes ventillos sont toujours a la vitesse minimun


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2004)

Euh moi pas du tout... ils sont je pense toujours au mini depuis que je l'ai ce mac et heureusement, je le trouve assez présent comme ça, pas bruyant, mais présent..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc cette manip finalement n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt pour moi si ce n'est qu'elle peut minimiser l'usure à long terme peut-être ?
En tout cas je ne vois pas de différence de comportement alors pourquoi pas laisser en nap.


----------



## philverbeke (7 Janvier 2004)

pour info, les forums de Macbidouille font état de plantage sur certains MDD, pas tous.
Ca expliquerait peut-être (mais pas sûr) la raison de la non utilisation par Apple de cette fonction.


----------



## Emile (8 Janvier 2004)

J'ai, depuis 3 mois, un G4 Bi 1,42 Ghz (bcp plus chaud que mon ancien G4 400 Mhz) :
1° quel logiciel télécharger pour connaître la température interne de la machine ?
2° mon G4 peut-il aussi bénéficier des fonctions de CHUD 
3.0.2 ? Ou encore, est-ce aussi un G4 MDD ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2004)

1) Température monitor 

2) Oui et ton G4 est bien un MDD.


----------



## yoyo (24 Janvier 2004)

EH bien les amis, sur mon MDD Bi 1.25 si j'active cette fonctionne mon G4 se fige (crash) certaines fois quand je quitte une application....

Effectivement ca réduit la température, mais ca plante aussi mon Mac !!!!


----------



## rezba (13 Février 2004)

Mackie, tu crois que je pourrais installer ça sur mon serveur, un vieux sawtooth 400 en 10.3. server ?

C'est qu'il chauffe, le chéri.


----------



## rezba (13 Février 2004)

Je me réponds à moi-même.
Ca marche sur tous les PPC 7400. Ca gène pas le server, je viens d'en faire l'essai. 30°. Mais les G4 AGP Graphics n'ont pas de vraies sondes thermo, c'est donc une mesure approximative.


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2004)

Testé sur mon MDD Dual 1GHz:
<ul type="square">[*]Il est moins chaud quand on fait pas trop de trucs.
[*]Il est plus bruyant (c'est ptet un problème avec le kit Verax) .
[*]Quand j'ai lancé une video dans MPlayer ça a commencé à monter en température puis gel total.
[/list] 
Conclusion: je recommencerai pô !


----------



## Waxaholic (5 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mes ventillos sont toujours a la vitesse minimun



lorsque j'active la fonction Nap ( MDD dual 1,25 FW800 ), mes ventilos montent soudainement en régime, ce qui explique en toute logique la diminution de la température des processeurs...


----------



## bigmac2 (31 Mars 2004)

Waxaholic a dit:
			
		

> lorsque j'active la fonction Nap ( MDD dual 1,25 FW800 ), mes ventilos montent soudainement en régime, ce qui explique en toute logique la diminution de la température des processeurs...




salut!

c'est quoi au juste " la fonction Nap " ?


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2004)

Si tu avais bien lu le sujet, tu aurais vu le post suivant :



> Nap, c'est la fonction qui permet de réduire la fréquence processeur quand ça n'est pas utile qu'elle soit au maximum (comme sur un portable). ça chauffe donc moins, et ça se réveille quand il y a besoin de perfs.


----------



## bigmac2 (31 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais bien lu le sujet, tu aurais vu le post suivant :
> 
> 
> 
> > Nap, c'est la fonction qui permet de réduire la fréquence processeur quand ça n'est pas utile qu'elle soit au maximum (comme sur un portable). ça chauffe donc moins, et ça se réveille quand il y a besoin de perfs.




oups!!!!
je viens de l'istaller c'est vrais qu'il a baissé de 10C*

pas mal..


----------



## elixirdevie (17 Avril 2004)

heu... j'ai un problème... impossible de retrouver le cd4 et d'installer le truc qui permet de baisser la température... quelqu nsait ou d'autre je pourrais le trouver?


----------



## purestyle (11 Juin 2004)

elixirdevie a dit:
			
		

> heu... j'ai un problème... impossible de retrouver le cd4 et d'installer le truc qui permet de baisser la température... quelqu nsait ou d'autre je pourrais le trouver?



C'est ici , ils en sont même à la version 3.5.1 , donc je l'ai installé et pas de plantage (il fait moins chaud dehors aussi).

Sinon qui peut me dire où est ce qu'on check la température SVP ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Sinon qui peut me dire où est ce qu'on check la température SVP ?



C'est pas où, mais plutôt "avec quoi" et c'est en page 1 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 1) Température monitor


----------



## seblefou (15 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> OWC, un revendeur américaine nous explique comment faire baisser la température interne des PowerMac G4 MDD, et donc diminuer le bruit !.... attention il faut le faire a chaque démarrage


Quelqu'un a-t-il testé la manip sur un iBook ? Le mien chauffe pas mal (64-65°C :rateau: ) et je me pose la question de faire baisser ça...
Merci


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il testé la manip sur un iBook ? Le mien chauffe pas mal (64-65°C :rateau: ) et je me pose la question de faire baisser ça...
> Merci



La fonction NAP n'est rien d'autre je crois que la fonction dispo sur tous les portables, c'est à dire une limitation de la puissance du CPU en fonction des besoins.


----------



## seblefou (15 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La fonction NAP n'est rien d'autre je crois que la fonction dispo sur tous les portables, c'est à dire une limitation de la puissance du CPU en fonction des besoins.


ok j'viens de trouver ce petit bouton .... l'est bien planqué dans les préférences "Economiseur d'énergie".... et il est meme pas activé de base...
on va voir ce que ça donne sur le long terme


edit : vu que personne n'a encoreposter dessus... premières impressions : changement radical => j'ai perdu près de dix degrés en changeant une option dans mes préférences systèmes : de 60-65, je suis tombé à 50-57....
impressionné je suis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2004)

photos du système Watercooling du Bi-G5


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2004)

version 4.0.x des CHUD. Impec. A télécharger, pour les afficionados.


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2004)

j'ai essayé d'installer la version 4 du CHUD, donc comme précisé j'ai d'abord fait un coup de CHUD remover pour désinstaller l'ancienne version. Ensuite quand je clique sur le package j'ai le message d'erreur suivant au niveau "choisir destination" : " vous ne pouvez pas installer ce logiciel sur ce volume. The MacOS X developer tools package must be installed before installing CHUD tools"


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2004)

Il faut un Xcode tools, la mise à jour des devtools, pour l'installer. Désolé de n'y avoir pensé avant de poster.


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2004)

Est ce uniquement parce que c'est une béta ? la version def sera donc accessible à tous ?


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2004)

Je ne pense pas. Mais la MAJ est disponible dans les comptes AppleDev.


----------



## purestyle (20 Juillet 2004)

Donc qu'est ce je suis supposé faire maintenant ?


----------



## rezba (20 Juillet 2004)

Je ne saurais te dire. Je ne vois pas de différence entre le 4.0 et le 3.5. 
Quant à la mise à jour des XCode Tools, elle n'est disponible qu'en 22 segments de 30 Mo chacun, et c'est un enfer à télécharger.
Sauf à avoir près de soi un développeur, ou un possesseur de MacOSXServeur, qui accepterait de te les installer, parce qu'il les aura en CD (je précise que les XCode Tools sont gratuits), ne t'embarque pas dans cette aventure juste pour avoir la mise à jour des CHUD.


----------



## purestyle (21 Juillet 2004)

j'ai installé le 3.5.2 et tout va bien


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2004)

Faut que j'essaye sur mon b4-1.25 ... Il fait du bruit le mien !


----------



## 789qwe (30 Octobre 2004)

Help !

Je voudrais essayer le NAP MODE (G4 MDD bi 1.25). J'ai donc installé les CHUD Tools puis fait la mise à jour 4.0 avec CHUD Tools updater et un prefpane nommé "Processor" est apparu dans mes préférences systèmes, comme sur la photo d'écran du message initial de ce topic... seulement voilà, il manque justement la case à cocher NAP MODE : cette fonction ne s'est pas affichée !

Qui peut me dire pourquoi ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Janvier 2005)

Est-ce qu'il y à moyen de le faire marcher sur un eMac ?? Moi, j'y suis pas encore arrivé.... Quelqu'un pourais m'aider ?

Non, parce que vous êtes simpa de dire que vos PowerMac G4 font du bruit.... mais l'eMac aussi il en fait du bruit...; et pas qu'un peut !


----------



## Aurélien (7 Avril 2005)

tt à fait d'accord avec Leyry, celui qui en aurait le plus besoin est bien l'eMac. Cependant je ne pense pas que cela change grand chose puisque le ventilo se déclenche à bloc dés le démarrage et ce de manière constante et continue, indépendamment de l'activité du CPU.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2005)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> tt à fait d'accord avec Leyry, celui qui en aurait le plus besoin est bien l'eMac. Cependant je ne pense pas que cela change grand chose puisque le ventilo se déclenche à bloc dés le démarrage et ce de manière constante et continue, indépendamment de l'activité du CPU.



Tout est dit... il en est de même pour mon PM, mis à part pendant la canicule, j'ai jamais entendu les ventilos changer de cadence, ça ronronne à 38°C comme à 50°C, mais j'active le mode NAP quand même, pourquoi faire tourner le proc à fond alors que ça ne sert à rien, je perds 10°C en 5 minutes et je en général à 40°C.

L'avantage avec mon PM, qui fait à peu près le bruit de l'emac, c'est qu'il est sous le bureau, à 1 mètre de moi, alors je l'entends pas trop, c'est vrai que l'emac est un peu lourd pour ça, surtout le soir quand c'est bien calme, mais bon ça reste supportable.

En tout cas j'ai jamais vu personne qui l'ai fait taire, ça doit pourtant être possible, y a des ventilos tout aussi efficace et moins bruyant, mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus et puis je sais pas si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.


----------



## nonos (7 Avril 2005)

bonsoir,

je viens de faire l'essai sur PM G4 1,25Ghz j'avais Illustrator d'ouvert, Itunes, mail et firefox
j'ai lancé un gros calcul sur photoshop histoire d'ecouter les ventillos et rien; pas de difference.
il reste à 39,7 il a perdu quelques dixièmes de degrès depuis que je l'ai installé.

Mais bon si il evite au processeur d'être tout le temps à fond c'est plutôt sympa


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2005)

Quelqu'un sait comment on fait le script qui permet d'activer automatiquement le mode nap à chaque boot ?


----------



## nonos (7 Avril 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait comment on fait le script qui permet d'activer automatiquement le mode nap à chaque boot ?



Tu veux dire qu'a chaque demarrage de la machine l'option nap se decoche?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'a chaque demarrage de la machine l'option nap se decoche?



Yep, chez moi du moins, pourquoi pas toi ?


----------



## nonos (7 Avril 2005)

j'ai pas encore redemarrer ma machine

je reviens, je vais faire l'essai


----------



## nonos (7 Avril 2005)

Je viens de redemarrer et je viens d'aller verifier dans les pref. syst. et l'option nap est toujours cochée.
As-tu activé la fonction pour avoir le controle dans la barre de menu?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de redemarrer et je viens d'aller verifier dans les pref. syst. et l'option nap est toujours cochée.
> As-tu activé la fonction pour avoir le controle dans la barre de menu?



Yep j'ai bien le contrôle dans la barre de menu, peut-être que la version que tu utilises est plus récente car sinon ils expliquent ici comment faire le script donc voilà quoi... je vais télécharger chud à nouveau pour voir


----------



## nonos (7 Avril 2005)

j'ai telechargé 3.5.2...

Bon courage, je vais dodo


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai telechargé 3.5.2...



Moi je suis en 3.3 et là je DL la 4.1.1, j'espère que c'est bon


----------



## Vdom (8 Avril 2005)

bonjour,

avec le gratuiciel "Temperature Monitor", il est possible de connaître la température maxi tolérée par sa CPU :

1° afficher la fenêtre system information
2° cliquer sur mpu info

une fenêtre vous donnera la réponse...


----------



## nonos (9 Avril 2005)

Vdom a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> avec le gratuiciel "Temperature Monitor", il est possible de connaître la température maxi tolérée par sa CPU :
> 
> ...




la fonction mpu info est grisée chez moi?


----------



## Vdom (10 Avril 2005)

Avec 'Temperatur Monito' version 2.5 et un Imac G5, cela fonctionne.
Tu peux te rendre ici pour la FAQ : http://www.bresink.com/osx/DocsHardwareMonitor/faq.html


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Avril 2005)

> tt à fait d'accord avec Leyry, celui qui en aurait le plus besoin est bien l'eMac. Cependant je ne pense pas que cela change grand chose puisque le ventilo se déclenche à bloc dés le démarrage et ce de manière constante et continue, indépendamment de l'activité du CPU.



Pas tout à fait... sur mon mac, la vitesse du ventilo est régulé.... on vois même la petite résitence thermique qui dépasse du moteur du ventilo. Ce qui fait que lorsque le mac ne fait rien, il est presque silencieux, par contre, après 3h de Dreamwaver, Faut prévoir de boucher les oreilles ou de mètre de la musique.


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Juin 2005)

Excusez moi ma question est surement très bête , mais vous parlez au début de ce post du 4ème CD de Panther ... et moi je n'ai que 2 CD dans Panther (un pour installer le systeme, et un autre pour les logiciels supplémentaires)...

  :rose:


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Juin 2005)

Pardon, je voulais dire : deux CD d'install du système et un CD de logiciels supplémentaires.... donc pas de CD n°4 ...


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Juin 2005)

Alors en fait pour info on le trouve dans le CD n°1 de Panther, dans 'packages' . 

Par contre , chez moi c'était déjà coché "nap" . Et mon CPU est toujours à + de 60 degrés. ...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2005)

sur un G5 dual core 2,3 Ghz le nap est toujours coché à l'inverse, quand e le desactive, il revient automatiquement au redemarrage
sinon je ne sais pas quelle est la version du CHUD, j'utilise le prefpane installé avec les developers tools, dernière version


sinon la température ne monte *jamais* au dessus de 50°, quelle que soit l'utilisation. j'ait tout essayé : encodage de 4 divx en multitache avec D-Vsion en double passe, jouer à WoW, encodage de tous les mp3 qui me restait en AAC, rien à faire, je ne vois jamais les ventilos accelerer avec Hardaware Monitor juste les cores chauffer (un peu). il semble qu'Apple a fait un bon boulot sur mon G5


----------



## power600 (21 Novembre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> JE suis perplexe... A part des objets physiques, concrets, matériels, comment un objet logiciel, fictif, informatique, est-il capable de réduire la température ? A part désactiver certaines fonctions et réduire la fréquence processeur, heu... (ce qui aboutit à une baisse de perf comme disait jaipastoutkompri)


Ben, quand le processeur tourne à vide, ce qui arrive très souvent en fait, le programme lui coupe carrément le jus. Au lieu de tourner à vide, il tourne pas. Du coup, consommation moindre d'où production de chaleur moindre.
Il s'agit de très courtes micro-coupures qui ne nuisent en rien au processeur et l'ordi peut se passer de son proc pendant ces très courts instants.

Par contre si la machine est exploitée à fond --> le proc donne toute sa puissance, on n'a pas plus cycles d'horloge à vide et très peu et le logiciel n'y touche plus, du coup il chauffe comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

moi, j'ai en tout cas une solution aux bruits de ventilos, j'augmente le son de mes altec...


----------



## graphite (4 Décembre 2005)

Je parcours depuis peu le forum pour m ' informer des pb rencontrés sur les I MAC G5 ;
j ai déjà envoyé ma machine au SAV 5 semaines pour le remplacement d' une carte car le ventilo tournait trés vite .
à ce jour j' ai encore un pb avec le lecteur de CD qui s' emballe et fait beaucoup de bruit .

Pourriez - vous m' indiquer la liste des pb rencontrés car je pense que ce matériel est loin d' être au point .

J' ai l' intention de me faire rembourser par apple ...

certains Numéros de série sont ils plus concernés que d' autres ?

merci


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2005)

graphite a dit:
			
		

> Je parcours depuis peu le forum pour m ' informer des pb rencontrés sur les I MAC G5 ;
> j ai déjà envoyé ma machine au SAV 5 semaines pour le remplacement d' une carte car le ventilo tournait trés vite .
> à ce jour j' ai encore un pb avec le lecteur de CD qui s' emballe et fait beaucoup de bruit .
> 
> ...



ça n'a aucun rapport avec ce sujet :mouais:


----------



## geronimoz (12 Mars 2006)

Hello,
j'ai bien installé CHUD j'ai la 4.3.2, pas de case nap à cocher   
Quelqu'un a une idée???

ps : j'ai un bipro867 et je le trouve tout de même un peu bruyant...après avoir tout lu, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas ça qui va le rendre silencieux non?

Thx


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2006)

G5 2x2,5, Tiger . Ca vous semble ok ? :


----------



## geronimoz (17 Mars 2006)

geronimoz a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> j'ai bien installé CHUD j'ai la 4.3.2, pas de case nap à cocher
> Quelqu'un a une idée???
> 
> ...



Toujours pas de réponse pour moi??? Please...help...


----------



## geronimoz (19 Mars 2006)

Hello,
quelqu'un peut il me renseigner sur les caractéristiques exactes d'un ventilo pour Pmac G4 bipro867? Car je voudrais en changer pour un plus performant, et plus silencieux....une idée?
Thx!!!


----------



## pim (16 Avril 2006)

Pour mémoire, CHUD est maintenant indépendant des Developper Tools (dans sa version 4.3).

Sur mon portable, la case NAP est toujours cochée.


----------



## tedy (21 Avril 2006)

ou trouver sur un portable la touche nap???

J'ai un PB 12" 1.5Ghz

tedy

Edit: j'ai trouvé....


----------



## daaget (23 Mai 2006)

Suite a la lecture de ce post, je me suis telecharger temperature monitor et lors de son ouverture, un probleme intervient. Il dit ceci "Unfortunately, the application could not detect any accessible sensors in the computer"..

J'ai un PPC GA, 733 MHz, 1,12 Go sdram..

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Mai 2006)

Le message est clair : ton mac ne possède pas les capteurs nécessaires au bon fonctionnement de temperature monitor


----------



## daaget (23 Mai 2006)

Oui mais ma question était plus subtile que ça.
Mon mac ne possède pas les capteurs nécessaires au bon fonctionnement de temperature monitor.. Mais est ce normal....????

Voila ma question.!!b


----------



## power600 (28 Mai 2006)

daaget a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ma question était plus subtile que ça.
> Mon mac ne possède pas les capteurs nécessaires au bon fonctionnement de temperature monitor.. Mais est ce normal....????
> 
> Voila ma question.!!b


Ben oui.
Et dans ton post initial, pas vu de question


----------



## tantoillane (28 Mai 2006)

geronimoz a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> quelqu'un peut il me renseigner sur les caractéristiques exactes d'un ventilo pour Pmac G4 bipro867? Car je voudrais en changer pour un plus performant, et plus silencieux....une idée?
> Thx!!!



le plus simple est de regarder l'étiquette colée dessus, tu remplace l'existant par un de même puissance et même intensité.

edit : commence par nettoyer le ventilo (aspirateur ou bombe) et graisser ou huiler l'axe de rotation (cacher derrière cette même étiquette)


----------



## daaget (30 Mai 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui.
> Et dans ton post initial, pas vu de question



Bon, il est vrai que j'aurais du utiliser le terme "Propos" à la place de "Question"...

Cette confusion merite t'elle d'etre débatue.?????? Je ne crois pas..:rateau:

Alors je reprends tout...:love:


Est ce normal que mon Mac ne possedent pas de capteur de temperature.??? 

MERCI


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2006)

daaget a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est vrai que j'aurais du utiliser le terme "Propos" à la place de "Question"...
> 
> Cette confusion merite t'elle d'etre débatue.?????? Je ne crois pas..:rateau:
> 
> ...




Oui  



Nan j'en sais rien à vrai dire, mais je pense quand même que oui :rateau:


----------



## jahcyr (12 Septembre 2006)

j'ai essayé sur un PM miroir bipro 2x1,25, avec Tiger 10.4.7 (la version hardware est 3,2) et ce n'est pas possible il n'y a pas de case power : nap


----------



## ccciolll (8 Avril 2007)

ça veut dire quoi un G4 "MDD" ?

Moi j'ai un bon vieux G4 400M avec une carte acceleratrice 1,2G ; est-il concerné par ce sujet ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé le "tableau de bord" Hardware. Existe-t'il sur panther ?

temperature monitor semble fonctionner chez moi. Il indique 33° pour l'instant.


----------



## ccciolll (13 Avril 2007)

Il est où ce tableau de bord hardware, sans blague ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Il est où ce tableau de bord hardware, sans blague ?




Une icône accessible dans les pref système, une fois que tu as installé le bazar évidemment.


----------



## ccciolll (21 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Une icône accessible dans les pref système, une fois que tu as installé le bazar évidemment.



Oui, et JUSTEMENT, je l'installe comment, j'ai fait le tour des 3 CD panther et pas trouvé.


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Oui, et JUSTEMENT, je l'installe comment, j'ai fait le tour des 3 CD panther et pas trouvé.



J'ai la flemme là mais la réponse est dans ce topic, chud tool version je sais plus quoi, tu l'installes et puis c'est tout.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai la flemme là mais la réponse est dans ce topic, chud tool version je sais plus quoi, tu l'installes et puis c'est tout.



Ah ben oui, moi je cherchais *Hardware* sur les CD. En cherchant *CHUD* ça marche bcp mieux.

Bon, apparemment le NAP était déjà coché par défaut chez moi.


----------



## macabee (14 Juin 2008)

nap , ça veut dire sieste : je suppose que le processeur en profite pour somnoler ...:hein:


----------



## Napoléon23 (23 Juin 2008)

C'est ou que ça se trouve ce logiciel, je comprend pas...


----------



## tntmaxx (22 Août 2008)

CHUD est dispo ici :
ftp://ftp.apple.com/developer/Tool_Chest/Testing_-_Debugging/Performance_tools/


----------



## tntmaxx (23 Août 2008)

ça se trouve aussi sur le DVD d'install de Mac OS X dans les packages ;-)


----------



## FB1 (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un pblme de surchauffe sur mon PPC G5, mais je n'arrive pas au même menu en français pour ta manip. Doit-on aller dans économiseur d'énergie? Mais ensuite je ne sais pas trop quoi cocher. On me propose de mettre en veille me écran. Serait-ce "suspendre dès que possible l'activité du ou des disques durs?".
Si c'est la cas, l'option était déjà cochée, et pourtant j'ai eu hier un grave prbme de surchauffe qui m'a éteint mon ordi direct!

Ququ'un pourrait-il (elle) m'aider?

Mille mercis!


----------



## Al_Copett (17 Septembre 2009)

FB1, dis nous quel est le type de ta machine, iMac ou PowerMac ?

As-tu déjà nettoyé ta machine ?


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

Merci pour le conseil


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Il me semble que c'est surtout pour les Power Mac G4 MDD.


----------



## saphie (16 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est surtout pour les Power Mac G4 MDD.



Bonjour,
Et pour les Power Mac G5 biprocesseur, 
Quelqu'un peut il me dire si l'on peux limiter "la chauffe" et par conséquent le BRUIT des ventilateurs internent ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Al_Copett (19 Juin 2010)

Saphie,

Dans les "Préférences Système", l'application "Processor" dans le catégorie Matériel permet de limiter la température du ou des processeurs en cochant l'option "Allow NAP".
Cette fonction gère la charge du ou des processeurs pour que ceux-ci ne chauffent pas trop (explication de mémoire suite à la lecture d'un article sur le sujet il y a 3 ou 4 ans).
Il y a peut-être une légère perte de performances, mais je n'ai rien remarqué.
Sur mon PM G5 Dual 2.3 GHz, je gagne 10 °c sur la température des 2 coeurs avec 2 fenêtres du Finder ouvertes et Firefox qui tournent.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (29 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> OWC, un revendeur américaine nous explique comment faire baisser la température interne des PowerMac G4 MDD, et donc diminuer le bruit ! je viens d'essayer sur mon Bi-867, la température a baisser en moyenne de 15°c !, pour info, CHUD ce trouve sur le 4 em cd de Panther
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on peut pas faire la même chose pour le powermac G3 ?


----------



## esquisse1 (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Impossible de trouver chud (même sur le site apple labs).
Les liens cités dans ce topic ne fonctionnent pas chez moi.


----------



## esquisse1 (31 Août 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Impossible de trouver chud (même sur le site apple labs).
> Les liens cités dans ce topic ne fonctionnent pas chez moi.



C'est bon.En fait,c'etait speed download qui m'empechait de telecharger


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

UP
j'ai un G5 bipro 1,8 Ghz acheté récemmant d'occase, upgradé sur léopard. le vendeur ne m'a pas fourni de CD d'install (égarés...).

le soft CHUD existe-t-il toujours ?
ou il existe quelque chose d'autre maintenant ?

il se met à faire chaud au bureau et ça ventile bcp !

téléchargé temperature monitor.
proc A : valeur moyenne 48/49
proc B : valeur moyenne 45/46


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Avril 2011)

De mémoire, voici ce dont je me rappèle.

Je retrouve un fichier Processor.perfPane dans un dossier
/Developer/Extras/PreferencePanes/Processor.prefPane qui a été installé avec Xcode.

J'ai dans mes Préférences Système dans la section Matériel, une préférence Processor.
Elle permet :
-d'identifier le type du porcesseur, sa fréquence, la fréquence du bus système, la taille des caches L1 et L2
-autoriser ou pas le NAP
-activer un CPU ou les deux

J'ai pas retrouvé ce perfPane sur les CD de Léopard.

Suite à une petite recherche CHUD semble bien être un utilitaire de Xcode.
Il te reste à fouiller le site d'Apple, un peu tard pour moi.
L'appel du dodo comme tout bon prolétaire devant se lever tôt pour aller travailler et se payer son prochain Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

merci pour cette réponse. 

ce matin il fait bon : les ventilos tournent normalement et c'est un léger bruit de fond.
j'ai un bureau plein sud : on va voir s'il fait chaud cet AM comme hier car ça ventilait à fond justement mais en restant dans des températures normales d'après température monitor.

le truc gènant c'est le bruit des ventilos comme hier sur le power mac.


----------



## Al_Copett (12 Avril 2011)

Je pense que c'est un problème de génération de machines, les early 2005 comme le bi-pro 2.7GHz à refroidissement liquide avaient des ventillos qui montaient vite en tour dés la moindre solication du CPU.
 Sur mon bi-coeur 2.3GHz, late 2005 (derniers G5, snif) , les ventillos sont très discrets et il en faut beaucoup pour que ceux-ci montent dans les tours.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai ramé pendant deux jours. Mon problème était que mon beau et fidèle iMac 20" souffrait d'arrêt intempestif. En fait, il me suffisait de dépoussiérer l'intérieur de mon iMac et plus particulièrement les deux ventilateurs. Je ne vous dit pas ce que j'ai trouvé comme poussière  .
Maintenant, si quelqu'un peu me donner une info pour améliorer le refroidissement du CPU, je prends.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'acheter une bombe "DRY AIR" qui m'a permit de baisser ma température CPU de 15 °C. Celui-ci atteint maintenant 50 ~ 52 °C, le top. Bien sûr, j'ai démonté de nouveau et soufflé avec cette bombe. 
Cependant, réside un problème. Mon ordi, en plusieurs reprises, sans savoir pourquoi s'est arrêté. Au bout, de la cinquième fois (maintenant) il tient. Bizarre, si vous avez une idée de mon problème merci de me le faire savoir. Le numéro EMC est 2056, merci.


----------



## stephane666 (27 Juillet 2012)

BONJOUR, J ai la solution voici 
a la source je suis plutôt un utilisateur de Linux Qui travail dans un parc informatique avec du Windows et une petite section de Mac environ 20 postes.
L on ma donner il y a deux semaine un vieux G5 2.2 Power PC qui semblai avoir plein de problème, le but étant que je me familiarise avec se système.
J ai étudier la bête pour me rendre compte que le ( Power Supply ) est cacher sous la base.
Jai pris mon compresseur de 100 livre et souffler en dessous, une poussière étonnante en a sortie choses que une canne d air aurai eu beaucoup de difficulté faire.
Mais bon il souffrais  encore de plantage après plusieurs heure d utilisation, avec istatpro jai cru remarquer que la température pouvais aller environ 75 degré avant de planter,
J ai remarquer que les ventilateurs sont très silencieux sur Mac.
Sur Pc normal quand les ventilateurs sont user il font beaucoup de bruits mais sur un Mac le silence donc petits test que vous pouvez faire.
Ouvrir le panneau sur le cote, par mesure de sécurité tout les ventilateur vont tourner a font ne pas se fier a ses yeux.
Mètre la main devant chaque un si comme moi vous ne sentez pas une pousser air vraiment forte ses que les ventilateurs sont fini.

Solution ! jais remplacer les ventilateurs par ceux de PC que j ai connecter avec une diviseur sur le lecteur DVD. Les températures ne monte pas plus de 41 degré et fini les plantages.

Excusé mon pauvre français cela n est pas ma force.


----------

